# Consumo de un motor



## gabrielz1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hola amigos, diganme como puedo saber cuanto consume un motor DC o paso a paso si no tiene nada escrito en su carcasa; como se podria saber las caracteristicas del moto; puesto que les ago esta pregunta ya que tengo un motor paso a paso y un motorcito DC que no tiene nada especificado y no puedo hacer calculos para poder controlarlos.
No se si alguien de ustedes me puede ayudar en este problema que tengo.

gracias de antemano


----------



## microbitoz (Nov 3, 2006)

Primero tienes que determinar si es bipolar o unipolar tu motor de pasos, y medir la resistencia de fase a a comun, (en el caso de los unipolares) o de fase a fase(en los bipolares), despues de encontrar las fases los conectas a una fuente variable y vas aumentando poco a poco el voltaje hasta que se muevan, entonces, con la resistencia que mediste y con el voltaje que le suministres, sacas la corrriente del motor. (debes tener paciencia para hacer las mediciones, jaja!)

en cuanto al motor de directa, mide su resistencia y haz lo mismo con una fuente variable, y así sacas la corriente de consumo del motor. ten cuidado cuando conectes a tu fuente variable, si sobrepasas la corriente que suministra la fuente puedes dañarla o si usas demasiado voltaje puedes dañar los motores, así que comineza desde 0V.

Espero que de algo te sirva, saludos


----------

